# Mount Issues?



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

When ever I go to flash a new Rom and I am wiping cache and factory resetting when I go to wipe Dalvik it says E:unknown volume for path [sd-ext]

Is there something I can do to fix or what is it?


----------



## akellar (Jun 11, 2011)

"1fast72 said:


> When ever I go to flash a new Rom and I am wiping cache and factory resetting when I go to wipe Dalvik it says E:unknown volume for path [sd-ext]
> 
> Is there something I can do to fix or what is it?


Our phones don't use it. Ignore it.


----------



## 1fast72 (Jul 7, 2011)

Easy enough. Thanks


----------

